# Cold Air Intake 2011 Cruze



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I think one or two or us have done that in the past. Go to the search box and type in "cold air intake" and see if anything pops up. opblood:


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

It should take no less than 1 hour with simple hand tools


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, this will put cold air in your Cruze, if it doesn't blow your engine first.










Sure have cold air in Wisconsin, like 30 below, but also need summer gas. EPA feels gas doesn't burn very well with cold air, so put a lot of air into it, call this oxygenated gas. Problem with, both performance and fuel economy goes down the drain. Instead of seeing 640 miles remaining with summer gas, more like 420 after a fill. So with cold air, also get cold gas.


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

You have to buy a kit weather k and n or injen or zzp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Because you need to have the maf fit perfect into the piping or the car will run like ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

What motor do you have? I've got the K&N one off my '12 with the 1.4 I'm looking to get rid of.


----------

